
Yahoo Doomed del.icio.us  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/06/20/yahoo-doomed-delicious/
======
ryanb
Agreed, for the most part. Yahoo had the right idea acquiring quality services
like del.icio.us, flickr, and upcoming, but clearly lacked any vision as for
what to do with them.

~~~
mojuba
Something suggests that Yahoo not only lacks vision of what to do about
delicious, it lacks vision and _style_ of web services in general. For some
reason none of the home-grown Yahoo services (ie not those acquired in recent
years) have ever attracted me as a user. For anything Yahoo tried to do,
however good-looking, there have always been more decent alternatives out
there on the Net (probably Google more often than anything else).

~~~
jzawodny
Really? What about Yahoo! Pipes?

~~~
j2d2
If this actually Jeremy... Welcome to hacker news!

~~~
jzawodny
thanks, heh

------
bbgm
I still think that what Yahoo did with del.icio.us (or rather didn't do)
borders on criminal. At the time, del.icio.us had the opportunity to be taken
to a different scale as an information discovery tool. It remains my most used
web service (thanks to the Firefox integration), but it's sad that there was
such limited follow on innovation.

~~~
jsdalton
It's one of my most used web services too, for personal bookmarking. There is
no more disappointing feeling in the world then looking back for an article I
read a few weeks ago and realizing I forgot to save it in del.icio.us.

When I think of the huge graph of information they must have about so many
pages, I just believe the haven't managed to do anything better on the macro
level. How much of the (useful) web must by now be tagged in del.icio.us? Why
has not the service become the de facto place to find information based on tag
or topic?

The only silver lining I see is that a) the data exists, so such an
application could evolve in the future, and b) at least Yahoo didn't muck it
up and somehow ruin what continues to be a useful service on the personal
level.

